# I accidentally pulled out my Doves tail feathers, will they grow back?



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

My dove Bean is around 4 months old. He sleeps in a bed next to my pillow and usually always stays in it throughout the night, he loves it. Last night he must have hopped out and slept beside me because I heard him fly away around 3am. I got up and turned the light on to put him back in bed and I saw he lost all of his tail feathers right next to me. There was no blood and he can fly the same as usual and doesn't seem uncomfortable. I feel so bad that I pulled his feathers out, I must have put my arm on them or something. He had baby feathers because of his age so they are all short feathers that fell out. Will they grow back? How long will it take?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes 8 wks roughly .


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

How can you guys keep your pigeon in the house? I've tried it before but they poop on everywhere. Also they can't sleep well when they are in house. How can I keep them inside. If I release my pigeon outside for flying will they enter into my house when they return? Sorry for this type of question but finding people who keep their pigeon inside the house is totally impossible in our country..


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Junaid Ahmed Shawon	

I live in the U.S. and most people keep their birds in cages or aviaries whether indoors or outdoors. I rarely put my dove in a cage so he spends his time in my bedroom. Yes he does poop but they are small and don't stain or smell. I keep up with cleaning them so it never gets out of hand or gross. I have released my dove once and he did come back home later that day but I decided not to release him again for his own safety. If you release your bird outside he will most likely return to you but after a few times he might decide not to return. If you build or buy a decent size cage or aviary keeping your pigeon indoors shouldn't be a problem. You can let your pigeon out of his cage inside of your home once or twice a day to fly and get some exercise. Keep an eye on him when he is out of his cage so if he does poop you can pick them up right away and prevent any messes. Your bird will adjust to sleeping and living indoors after some time, just try a few different methods and I'm sure you can find something that works for both you and your bird.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think your dove losing his tail feathers might be a warning that he could be injured sleeping on your bed or otherwise being loose at night. People have been known to roll over and smother their pet parrots, that they let sleep with them - just saying, it's a risk to have your dove loose at night.

Personally, I would put it in a cage at night - it is much safer for the bird. And probably healthier for you not to breath his feather dust all night. I wouldn't have a dove in your bedroom without an air cleaner running.


----------

